# Solved: Acer aspire one internet connection



## kaud (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi ,
I have purchased this ACER ASPIRE ONE Linux Linpus and have problems connecting to Internet via Wired network.
I am using Virign media and tried shifting the cables between my XP PC to my Linux laptop.
Here is what I have tried till now.
1. Unplugged the cable connection from my XP laptop (old) and plugged it to new Linux laptop. My XP was connected to Modem .(Motorola)
2. Tried a lan connection , but it does not automatically detect or dynamically assign DHCP.
3. Tried giving same IP as it is for XP , it connects but still cannot browse.
Please can some one help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you connect directly to the modem with no router, you have to power cycle the modem when you switch connections between computers. Also, you definitely do not want to assign an IP address since you're getting a public IP address from your ISP. Assigning one simply isn't going to work.


----------



## kaud (Jan 21, 2009)

*Thanks !!*
By Power Cycling you mean Unplugging from socket and plug it back right?
I will do this .
I will reply you tonight once it is done .


----------



## kaud (Jan 21, 2009)

hi,
It worked.
I did the same way as you said.
That was great 
Thanks a Ton.
Now I will try Wifi.


----------

